

A Googler gone missing in Egypt. Google asks for your help. - invisiblefunnel
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/02/01/a-googler-gone-missing-in-egypt-google-asks-for-your-help/

======
kloncks
The last tweet he sent out was really freaky:

<http://twitter.com/Ghonim/status/30748650980249600#>

"We are all ready to die"

------
jamesbressi
Here is the video of Wael Ghonim (possibly) being arrested by the plain
clothed police during a report from SkyNews starting around the 1 minute mark.

What do you think? Looks like him or not?

<http://vimeo.com/19255226>

Link from the more in depth article by LA Times provided by zachallaun

~~~
ebaysucks
This video makes me so mad. How does the police find these braindead "plain
clothed police" fighters?

I'm going to get downvoted for this, but this is EXACTLY why there should be
no gun restrictions on the people.

A couple of bodybuilders wouldn't dare to go up to a revolutionary mass of
people in Texas.

~~~
zachallaun
Let me get this straight... You're advocating more violent forms of revolution
and arguing that gun restrictions should be removed so that the people might
be more capable in the event of said violent revolts?

~~~
joe_the_user
"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that
they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among
these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these
rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from
the consent of the governed, — That whenever any Form of Government becomes
destructive of these ends, _it is the Right of the People to alter or to
abolish it_..."

~~~
nostrademons
The thing is - at the time the Bill of Rights was ratified, guns actually were
an effective deterrent against the state. The idea is that if government ever
stopped serving the people, they could forcibly overthrow the government and
win their freedom.

But technology's moved on since then, and a gun is no more effective against
the U.S. military than swords and slingshots were in 1776. Ask the folks at
Waco or Ruby Ridge how their guns worked out for them.

If you really want to hold true to the spirit of the 2nd amendment, the best
thing you could do is declassify all nuclear state secrets and make plutonium
available on the market. Or, failing that, at least create a consumer market
for anti-tank RPGs and man-portable surface to air missiles.

When I suggest this, every person I know has reacted with horror. "But...the
terrorists will win and destroy us all!" they sputter. To which I'll just
point out the end of your last sentence: "the Right of the People to alter or
to abolish it." _That's the point_ \- the Declaration of Independence was
suggesting that the terrorists _should_ win, because during the American
Revolution, the Americans _were_ the terrorists.

I'm actually quite content with my sheeple existence, but I also enjoy
pointing out the inconsistencies in many people's political views. It's ironic
that many of the people that are the most pro-gun also support things like the
Patriot Act and state control of military secrets. If you really support the
right of the people to bear arms, where are my nukes?

------
zachallaun
Link to sourced LA Times article:
[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/02/google-
as...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/02/google-asks-for-the-
worlds-help-in-finding-executive-wael-ghonim-missing-in-egypt.html)

It's much more informative, in my opinion.

[edit] Removed snark.

~~~
jamesbressi
Thank you! Checking it out now. Lol, I didn't want to be a snob, so I'm glad
you mentioned "are". Also this article left me wondering how they assumed he
was nabbed by plain clothed police? Hopefully LA Times clarifies that.

~~~
bradmccarty
Blame my hurried pace. My apologies both for not linking to the RWW article
that talked about the (supposed) abduction as well as for the use of are
rather than our. I've since fixed both of those problems.

Next time, leave a comment for me on the site, will ya'?

------
maeon3
Google has asked for my help, my idea is to start some collective action in
getting information about him.

I'm starting a wiki anyone can edit, help me learn everything about where he
last was and where he probably is (assuming he was apprehended and detained):
[http://knol.google.com/k/eric-leschinski/recover-wael-
ghonim...](http://knol.google.com/k/eric-leschinski/recover-wael-
ghonim/1adbh32xy7hcl/1#view)

~~~
zachallaun
Your intentions are excellent, but this is already being done on a larger
scale:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtUC5Tzt8MFudF9rYXR...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtUC5Tzt8MFudF9rYXRENEUzTnE0V1NLWGcwUXdJa0E&hl=en#gid=0)

Keep in mind, Ghonim is not the only person missing.

------
kennywinker
I tried to find him, but my usual method doesn't seem to be working:
<http://maps.google.com/?q=Wael%20Ghonim>

